# Telling the time in Italian



## lenabrasil

I've got some questions about telling the time in Italian and I'd really appreciate your help!

Is it possible to say:

1- Sono le nove meno venti (8:30)?
(In questo caso, si dice 'meno' solo quando mancano MENO di 30 minuti?)

2- Sono le due e tre quarti (2:15) o due quarti (2:30)?

Io direi di no, ma non ne sono sicura.

Grazie in anticipo del vostro aiuto!


----------



## Severn

Hi,

_Sono le nove meno venti._ This means it's 8:40, NOT 8:30

_Sono le due e tre quarti._ This means it's 2:45, NOT 2:15 (However, I wouldn't use this. I'd say _"Sono le tre meno un quarto"._
If it's 2:15, we say _"Sono le due e un quarto"_.



> si dice 'meno' solo quando mancano MENO di 30 minuti?


Yes! Have a look at these (the first item is the commonest one):


9:00 _Sono le nove._
9:10 _Sono le nove e dieci._
9:15 _Sono le nove e un quarto. /Sono le nove e quindici._
9:30 _Sono le nove e mezza. / Sono le nove e mezzo. / Sono le nove e trenta._ (NOT "Sono le nove e due quarti")
9:40 _Sono le dieci meno venti. / Sono le nove e quaranta_.
9:45_ Sono le dieci meno un quarto. / __Sono le nove e tre quarti. / __Sono le nove e quarantacinque._


----------



## BlackOut

1- 8:30:  we say "otto e mezza" , "otto e trenta"
    8.40:  "otto e quaranta" or a little bit more rarely "nove meno venti"
    8.50:  "nove meno dieci" or "nove e cinquanta"

2- 2:15:  "due e un quarto"

    2:30:  "due e mezza" o "due e trenta"

WE never say "due quarti" or "tre quarti" at least for the average usage.


----------



## vajk85

Hi!

1 - Giusto, si dice MENO quando mancano meno di 30 minuti all'ora successiva. Ma la frase che hai scritto tu, "nove meno venti", non significa 8:30 ma 8:40, cioè "venti minuti prima delle nove". Quindi, ad esempio, 8:50 = nove meno dieci.
     C'è solo una piccola eccezione: di solito, ma non sempre e per forza, per dire le 8.35 non si dice "nove meno venticinque" ma "nove e trentacinque".

2 - 2:15 = due e UN quarto (1 quarto = 15 minuti). 2:45 = due e tre quarti (ma più spesso si usa dire l'ora successiva meno un quarto --> 3 meno un quarto).
    Per dire le 2:30, non si usa "due e due quarti" come hai scritto tu, si dice "due e mezza".

Spero di esser stato chiaro


----------



## Paulfromitaly

BlackOut said:


> WE never say "tre quarti" at least for the average usage.



Maybe you never say it,  but other people do.


----------



## Severn

BlackOut said:


> 8.40:  "otto e quaranta" or a little bit more rarely "nove meno venti"



In my neck of the woods, _nove meno venti_ far more common than "_otto e quaranta_".


----------



## BlackOut

Paulfromitaly said:


> Maybe you never say it,  but other people do.


Saying "tre quarti" It's obsolete.


----------



## marco.cur

Il modo di indicare l'ora dipende anche dagli usi regionali.

Otto e quaranta, otto e cinquanta, etc. però mi pare siano comparsi in tempi relativamente recenti, da quando si sono diffusi i primi orologi digitali (primi anni '70).

Da noi si è sempre usato "nove meno venti", ma in altre regioni si usa dire "venti alle nove", se non sbaglio. Ricordo comunque che mia nonna (che era del 1901) usava quest'ultima espressione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

BlackOut said:


> Saying "tre quarti" It's obsolete.


Forse a casa tua, non alla mia.


----------



## lenabrasil

Certo!!! Grazie delle correzioni!!!

Io volevo aver scritto:

1- Sono le nove meno TRENTA (8:30)?
(In questo caso, si dice 'meno' solo quando mancano MENO di 30 minuti?)

2- Sono le due e tre quarti (2:*4*5) o due quarti (2:30)?

Ma l'ho fatto molto in fretta e non ho fato attenzione. Scusatemi!!!

E grazie miiiiiiiiiiille del vostro contributo!!!


----------



## jackdiroma

BlackOut said:


> Saying "tre quarti" It's obsolete.


Io lo dico spesso invece.


----------



## pepo85

*S*i sta facendo un pò di confusione,e credo anche inutilmente!
8:45 = otto e quarantacinque/nove meno un quarto/un quarto alle nove/otto e tre quarti...sono tutte frasi validee corrette!
*U*n italiano,indipendentemente dalla sua regione di provenienza,capisce che ci si sta riferendo alle 8:45!


----------



## rubuk

BlackOut said:


> ...
> 8.50:  "nove meno dieci" or "nove otto e cinquanta"



Piccola correzione per evitare confusioni ai non nativi. Ciao.

St.


----------



## Pacerier

Hi all, is it true that Italian does not have AM and PM ? So if i have a time say 8:00:23 pm it will be translated to 08:00:23 ? or 20:00:23 ?

Btw I've also seen people using the dot as a separator as such: 8.00.23


So I was wondering which exactly is the correct usage?


----------



## Blackman

No, it's not true.


----------



## CPA

Pacerier said:


> Hi all, is it true that Italian does not have AM and PM ? So if i have a time say 8:00:23 pm it will be translated to 08:00:23 ? or 20:00:23 ?
> 
> Btw I've also seen people using the dot as a separator as such: 8.00.23
> 
> 
> So I was wondering which exactly is the correct usage?


 
I suggest you use the 24-hour form, with the colon as a separator.


----------



## Pacerier

just to clarify, when you say the 24-h format you mean that I should translate the English time 8:00:23 PM to the Italian time 20:00:23 

and I should translate the English time 8:00:23 AM to the Italian time 08:00:23 right?

(the motive for this question is that I'm actually planning to translate my website into Italian and I was wondering which time-format-display I should be using)


----------



## DavideV

Yes, you're right.

Within friends or when it's clear you're talking about AM or PM, I'd not use the 24-hours form. E.g.: 
"Stasera andiamo al cinema, passo a prenderti alle 8"
"We're going to the cinema tonight, I'll get you at eight o'clock"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Black.
Writing "Saying "tre quarti" It's obsolete." is conceptually wrong and grammatically mistaken.
Best.
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

As far as puctuation between digits, dots and colons are ok.
Commas are no buono because the time system is not decimal.
GS


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Forse a casa tua, non alla mia.


Non è obsoleto neanche a casa mia.....

L'unica cosa che posso dire è che lo usa mio marito, ma mio figlio no - the generation gap, maybe?


----------



## Blackman

I think it depends on what kind of watch you're checking the time. Looking at a digital display watch you actually read _08 e 40_, while an analogic one shows you'll reach 9 in 20 minutes.


----------



## Pacerier

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> As far as puctuation between digits, dots and colons are ok.
> Commas are no buono because the time system is not decimal.
> GS



heys what does "no buono" means?


----------



## london calling

Pacerier said:


> hey what does "no buono" mean?


No good, but it's a joke! Don't use it like that.

@Blackman, parlavi con me? Intendevo che a casa mia (mio marito) usa dire "sono le nove e tre quarti", che qualcun sostiene essere "obsoleta" come espressione, esattamente come direbbe _sono le nove e quarantacinque _oppure _sono le dieci meno un quarto_.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, lon, d'aver messo Pace sulla buona strada.
Quanto alle espressioni per indicare l'ora, io le uso tutte normalmente. E non credo ce ne sia una sola che possa considerarsi "obsoleta".
GS


----------



## Caroline35

BlackOut said:


> 1- 8:30: we say "otto e mezza" , "otto e trenta"
> 8.40: "otto e quaranta" or a little bit more rarely "nove meno venti"
> 8.50: "nove meno dieci" or "nove e cinquanta"
> 
> 2- 2:15: "due e un quarto"
> 
> 2:30: "due e mezza" o "due e trenta"
> 
> WE never say "due quarti" or "tre quarti" at least for the average usage.


 
Hi,Blackout,
I don't agree with you about the usage of due e tre quarti, being obsolete or as you said not used by Italian people . I'm the one who uses this expression and so do other of my fellow Italians. Ciao.Caro


----------



## DavideV

Concordo. "X e tre quarti" lo uso anch'io... 

...oh my gosh, sono obsoleto!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Macché obsoleto d'Egitto. E' BlackOut che s'è espresso male a proposito dei 3/4: ha detto "we" ma voleva dire "I".
I 2/4 invece esistono in altre lingue ma non in italiano. 
GS


----------



## Caroline35

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Macché obsoleto d'Egitto. E' BlackOut che s'è espresso male a proposito dei 3/4: ha detto "we" ma voleva dire "I".
> I 2/4 invece esistono in altre lingue ma non in italiano.
> GS


 
Su,Giorgio non t'arrabbiare. Penso anch'io che sia come dici tu,che cioè Black Out si sia espresso male. Capita a volte di essere fraintesi. Ciao.Caro


----------



## Pacerier

If an italian sees the time as 8:00:23 (no zero in front)

Does he think it is 8 AM or 8 PM?


----------



## london calling

Pacerier said:


> If an italian sees the time as 8:00:23 (no zero in front)
> 
> Does he think it is 8 AM or 8 PM?


8 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## Pacerier

oic thank you


----------



## Caroline35

Pacerier said:


> oic thank you


 
Yes, I agree with London Calling. I will tell you something more. To say 8pm in Italian it's : sono le venti.
Ciao e buon divertimento.  Enjoy yourself in the process of learning how to say the time in Italian. Cordiali saluti da Caro


----------

